# Công dụng tuyệt vời của rong biển với phụ nữ sau sinh



## nusy (27/3/18)

*Rong biển được đánh giá là thực phẩm giàu chất bổ dưỡng, lợi sữa tốt cho phụ nữ mang thai và giảm cân sau sinh hiệu quả.*

Có thể nói công dụng của rong biển với phụ nữ sau sinh đã được hai đất nước Nhật bản và Hàn quốc khai thác và sử dụng từ nhiều thập kỷ qua. Hiện nay việc bổ sung rong biển cho phụ nữ sau khi sinh đã dần phổ biến ở nhiều quốc gia trên thế giới trong đó có Việt Nam.

Tuy nhiên nếu bạn vẫn chưa nắm rõ được công dụng của rong biển đối với phụ nữ sau khi sinh có thể tham khảo một số chia sẻ sau để biết rõ hơn về sự thần kỳ của rong biển.

*Công dụng lợi sữa*
Theo khuyến cáo của các nhà khoa học trên thế giới, sữa mẹ chính là nguồn dinh dưỡng tốt nhất cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ do đó việc cho trẻ bú mẹ hoàn toàn trong 6 tháng đầu đời là điều vô cùng cần thiết để trẻ có thể phát triển toàn diện.

Tuy nhiên hiện nay tình trạng mẹ thiếu sữa cho bé trong giai đoạn đầu đời vẫn thường xuyên xảy ra bởi những nhân tố khác nhau khiến bé phải ăn dặm thêm sữa ngoài. Đây thực sự là điều mà các mẹ không hề mong muốn do đó việc lựa chọn thực phẩm để tăng cường lượng sữa là điều mà các mẹ nên nghĩ đến
Canh rong, tảo biển được xem là một trong những món ăn truyền thống giúp lợi sữa của người dân Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc. Rong biển rất giàu dinh dưỡng nhờ hàm lượng đạm thực vật rất cao, ngoài ra rong biển còn chứa rất nhiều khoáng chất, các yếu tố vi lượng và vitamin cần thiết cho cơ thể đặc biệt là iot rất cần cho tuyến giáp.

Hàm lượng canxi, viatamin A, B2, C, E cao gấp nhiều lần so với các loại rau quả khác. Ngoài việc giúp lợi sữa rong biển cũng rất tốt cho sự phát triển của trẻ sơ sinh..

*Công dụng bổ máu*
Bổ máu cũng là một trong những công dụng tuyệt vời của rong biển với phụ nữ sau sinh được nhiều chị em áp dụng để tái tạo lại lượng máu mất đi trong quá trình vượt cạn. Chỉ với một vài bước đơn giản trong chế biến các mẹ đã có ngay cho mình một số món ăn hấp dẫn được làm từ rong biển như: canh rong biển đậu hũ, canh rong biển hầm sườn, rong biển trộn, rong biển xào... vô cùng có ích để tái tạo máu.

Đây được xem là một trong những công dụng vô cùng quan trọng và hữu ích mà rong biển có thể mang đến cho các bà mẹ sau khi sinh.

*Công dụng giảm cân*
Sau khi sinh cân nặng thường là vấn đề khiến nhiều phụ nữ lo ngại bởi vóc dáng khi xưa dường như đã thay đổi quá nhiều. Tuy nhiên hiện nay các mẹ hoàn toàn có thể xóa tan nỗi lo ấy đi bởi công dụng giảm cân hiệu quả của rong biển với phụ nữ sau sinh. Chỉ cần áp dụng chế độ ăn uống hợp lý kết hợp với rong biển mẹ có thể đảm bảo sữa cho bé và kiểm soát được cân nặng một cách nhanh chóng.

Đặc biệt các mẹ nên tìm mua rong biển ở những địa chỉ uy tín để đảm bảo an toàn và chất lượng cho sản phẩm.



​*Món ngon với rong biển cho phụ nữ sau sinh*

_*Salad rong biển*_
+ Nguyên liệu
- 5 - 10gr rong biển wakame
- 1 trái dưa leo
- 30gr bún khô
- Gia vị: giấm, đường, muối.

+ Cách làm:
Đầu tiên, bạn ngâm rong biển trong nước trước khoảng 10 phút cho nở, ngâm bún khô khoảng 3 phút cho nở là được.

Sau đó, đem rong biển rửa sạch rồi vớt để ráo nước, bún cũng vớt ra cho ráo nước.

Đun nước sôi, cho bún vào luộc cho đến khi bún chín mềm thì vớt ra rổ xả lại với nước lạnh cho sợi bún tách rời nhau rồi để ráo nước.

Dưa leo rửa sạch, cắt đôi, thái miếng xéo mỏng.

Làm nước trộn: pha 3 muỗng canh giấm, 1 muỗng canh đường và nửa muỗng cà phê muối, quậy cho đến khi đường và muối tan vào giấm, nếm thử và điều chỉnh gia vị cho vừa khẩu vị đảm bảo độ chua , ngọt, mặn vừa đủ là được.

Đem dưa leo, rong biển và bún vào một cái tô lơn, cho nước trộn vào trộn đều với nhau sau đó cho hết tất cả vào cái hộp có nắp để trong tủ lạnh khoảng 2-3 tiếng là có thể dùng được. Khi thưởng thức, bạn có thể ăn như món salad bình thường hoặc ăn dạng đồ chua ăn kèm với cơm đều rất ngon, rất hiệu quả cho người ăn kiêng giảm cân.

_*Đậu phụ nhồi thịt rong biển*_
+ Nguyên liệu:
- 3 bìa đậu phụ
- 150g thịt nạc vai
- 30g rong biển
- Hành khô, hành lá, mùi
- Gia vị, dầu ăn, hạt tiêu

+ Cách làm:
Ngâm rong biển trong nước khoảng 10 phút cho mềm sau đó đem rửa sạch thái nhỏ.

Rửa sạch thịt rồi đăm băm nhỏ.Hành khô bóc vỏ, hành lá, rau mùi rửa sạch thái nhỏ.

Dùng cái tô lớn cho thịt, rong biển hành, mùi cùng một chút hạt tiêu và gia vị vào trộn đều.

Cắt đậu thành 3, 4 miếng nhỏ tùy vào chiều dài của bìa đậu rồi rạch ngang miếng đậu vừa cắt tạo thành rãnh nhỏ sau đó đem nhồi hỗn hợp thịt, rong biển, hành mùi vừa trộn vào trong miếng đậu.

Đun nóng chảo, cho dầu vào chờ nóng rồi cho đậu đã nhồi thịt vào rán vàng. Lúc đầu bạn nên để lửa nhỏ để thịt kẹp trong miếng đậu chín trước, sau đó mới để lửa to để rán vàng miếng đậu.

Vậy là bạn đã hoàn thành món đậu nhồi thịt rong biển, thưởng thức với nước chấm mắm ớt ăn kèm với cơm nóng sẽ rất ngon.

_Theo GĐVN_​


----------



## Bé Dâu (12/5/21)

Hàm lượng canxi, viatamin A, B2, C, E cao gấp nhiều lần so với các loại rau quả khác. Ngoài việc giúp lợi sữa rong biển cũng rất tốt cho sự phát triển của trẻ sơ sinh..


----------

